# Carbon Fiber Pen Blanks



## wizical

Hey, 

I was wondering if anyone knew where and if anyone sells Carbon Fiber Pen Blanks.  Thanks


----------



## leehljp

wizical said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew where and if anyone sells Carbon Fiber Pen Blanks.  Thanks



Don't know who sells them but a few people have made pens from carbon fiber arrows.


----------



## PR_Princess

PM sent


----------



## Rudy Vey

You can buy woven carbon fiber sleeves/tubing in all sizes. Choose the one that fits over the pentube and cast in clear acrylic. Carbon fiber pens have always been excellent sellers for me, especially since my pens cost a fraction over the name brands. Montblanc has a CF pen that looks similar to the Sierra-style pens, and Cartier or Dunhill has a capped roller ball that looks similar to the Retro. I sold my first CF pens in a high end jewelry store that carried the name brands to their employees.


----------



## CaptG

Hi Rudy,  where do you get the carbon fibre sleeves?  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Smith

My guess if that if you went to someone who either builds or repairs fishing rods, you'd get plenty of stuff either free or very cheap.  Go to rodbuilding.org and check for a local builder and give him/her a call.  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## randbcrafts

http://www.solarcomposites.com/

This is where I have gotten the sleeves from in the past.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Jim Smith said:


> My guess if that if you went to someone who either builds or repairs fishing rods, you'd get plenty of stuff either free or very cheap.  Go to rodbuilding.org and check for a local builder and give him/her a call.  Just a thought...
> 
> Jim Smith



You get them here:

http://www.sollercomposites.com/composites/carbon fiber sleeves.html


----------



## brez

randbcrafts said:


> http://www.solarcomposites.com/
> 
> This is where I have gotten the sleeves from in the past.




What type and size do you order?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## joseph10s

Hey guys,

I haven't posted in a while but saw this thread and thought I should speak up.  I have been making carbon fiber blanks for a little over a year now.  If you are interested check out the Individual Classifieds.  I just posted the blanks I have in stock.

For those that are interested in making there own blanks feel free to email me with questions.


----------

